# Stanley HID, lighting issue + bulb replacement



## Joeyd71 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey all,

I have the Stanley HID spotlight. I just tried using it, but it will not light up. You can hear the ballast firing up, but the bulb will not light up. After 7 seconds or so of having the trigger pressed, the red indicator light on the back blinks. The 3 LEDs on top still work fine. Has anybody run into this issue? I hope it's just the bulb, but I stuck some needles into the wires in order to check it with a meter, but I wasn't getting anything. It's always possible that I didn't have solid connection I suppose.

on that note though, when replacing the bulb, is it simply just cut and connect? I tried looking for a DIY on it, but found nothing.

thanks,
Joe


----------



## BVH (Aug 12, 2013)

The most simple search would have found this nearly right below your post. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?367967-Stanley-HID-Spotlight-Won-t-shine


----------



## Joeyd71 (Aug 13, 2013)

QUOTE=BVH;4261400]The most simple search would have found this nearly right below your post. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?367967-Stanley-HID-Spotlight-Won-t-shine[/QUOTE]

I guess that post didn't exist a few days ago when I initially did my simplest of searches.

I should have also stated that it will not light using the cigarette adapter in a car, which should have over ridden the battery inside the light, right?

Sorry for inconveniencing you.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 13, 2013)

Let's be nice to our new members. Enough said. Let's help the guy out. Welcome to CPF JoyeyD. 

Bill


----------



## Joeyd71 (Aug 13, 2013)

For an update- just tested again and the car charger did not help my problem. I also hooked up a different battery (as the above link to another post hinted at this being the problem)....and that did not solve my problem either.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 13, 2013)

The ballast of some of these have been prone to failure, especially on the models that have the variable dimming switch.
Bulb would be the other issue.
These lamps are struck with 23,000v at start up, I wouldn't suggest probing around inside again unless you Haber the proper equipment and knowledge to do so.
The bulb will show an open circuit even if it's good.
Yes, replacing the bulb is simply cut old one out and install a new one, properly, keeping In mind that there are thousands of volts running thru the wiring.


----------



## Joeyd71 (Aug 13, 2013)

FRITZHID said:


> The ballast of some of these have been prone to failure, especially on the models that have the variable dimming switch.
> Bulb would be the other issue.
> These lamps are struck with 23,000v at start up, I wouldn't suggest probing around inside again unless you Haber the proper equipment and knowledge to do so.
> The bulb will show an open circuit even if it's good.
> Yes, replacing the bulb is simply cut old one out and install a new one, properly, keeping In mind that there are thousands of volts running thru the wiring.




thanks for the reply!
so since it is an open circuit, testing the bulb with the multimeter would give a faulty reading then?


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 13, 2013)

Correct, since it's an arc tube, there is nothing connecting one lead to the other until the spark is generated


----------



## Cajunboy1959 (Jun 6, 2019)

To further this discussion. I have taken my Stanley apart. So when I cut the red and black wire do I solder in the new bulb or do I use crimps? Also will wire shrink wrap be enough to prevent arcing? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BVH (Jun 6, 2019)

I'd stagger-cut the wires so that when joined, the new joints are not next to each other. Use an insulated butt connector on each wire and then apply 4 or 5 layers of heat shrink tube around each new joint and you should be good to go.


----------



## Raptor1956 (Feb 1, 2020)

I've got one of these Stanley HIDs that is many years old I rarely use. It works well despite sitting in a corner and not being used over a couple of hours annually.


----------

